# urbex / derelict stuff



## oldwhitewood (4 Sep 2008)

So armed with my new lowepro trekker (good advice guys) and manfrotto tripod I've been trying to find interesting things to shoot. I've been looking at urbex stuff, where people will basically sneak into abandoned hospitals, derelict buildings, old officeblocks etc and take pictures. It looks fascinating and has always been something I wanted to do, but I'm not really sure how to go about it. Do any of you guys have experience of this kind of thing?


----------



## jay (5 Sep 2008)

This is the sort of stuff I did in college. Didn't know there was a word for it  
Basically, you just enter and shoot...or break, enter and shoot. No other way I knew of. Older the better.

Nothing better than peeling lead based paint to add atmosphere to a shot.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Sep 2008)

have a look on http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/

lots of info and groups of like minded people on there.


----------



## teg1203 (9 Sep 2008)

Back to my college days and I'm thinking contrasty black & white slightly overexposed. Bleached out whites and stark black. Close in for texture shots. Lots of converging parallels shooting upward to emphasize height.  :? 

I think I may be a closet Goth   , or maybe I was just a miserable sod (and still am).


----------



## oldwhitewood (10 Sep 2008)

I am all over the 28dayslater site. The worry for me is actually getting in these places, what happens if security sees you or you get reported what do you say?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Sep 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> I am all over the 28dayslater site. The worry for me is actually getting in these places, what happens if security sees you or you get reported what do you say?


You get out of there before they catch you lol


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Sep 2008)

leg it!! I think that they sometimes show a different tact when they find out your only there to take photos and not smash the place up. thats providing its not a nuclear site or anything as in that case theyll just shoot you


----------



## a1Matt (10 Sep 2008)

sneaking in and out sounds like a lot of fun! I would imagine most derelict sites have remote survellaince so as long as you are in and out quick you'll be gone before they catch up with you.  I doubt they would 'track you down' afterwards as long as you don't do any damage


----------



## oldwhitewood (10 Sep 2008)

LOL  Me and my mate are going to have a go at it this weekend. I scoped out some potential places last Saturday, a few abandoned old mills near where I work, but I didn't go in on my own because of a padlocked iron gate. My bottle went I guess. The thought of us doing it though, two 30-somethings climbing over walls and sneaking into buildings, ripping our jeans, twisting ankles and doing backs in


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Sep 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> The thought of us doing it though, two 30-somethings climbing over walls and sneaking into buildings, ripping our jeans, twisting ankles and doing backs in



sounds fun


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Sep 2008)

Never a good idea to do it on your own anyway, if you get into trouble someone else there can always help or raise help!


----------



## teg1203 (10 Sep 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> LOL  Me and my mate are going to have a go at it this weekend. I scoped out some potential places last Saturday, a few abandoned old mills near where I work, but I didn't go in on my own because of a padlocked iron gate. My bottle went I guess. The thought of us doing it though, two 30-somethings climbing over walls and sneaking into buildings, ripping our jeans, twisting ankles and doing backs in



   

Chances are you'll be older or faster than security anyway!


----------



## oldwhitewood (10 Sep 2008)

I doubt that in the faster department!


----------



## a1Matt (12 Sep 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> I doubt that in the faster department!



I reckon you'd be surprised how fast you can be with the 'added motivation' to get away quick


----------



## jay (13 Sep 2008)

In my experience, its not the security you got to worry about in some of these places.

Its the homeless and druggies who might be hanging out in these places. Really seem to take offense to people with cameras... like a celebrity


----------

